# My maple syrup is bubbling!



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

I bought bulk maple syrup at the co-op last month. I have stored it in my kitchen cabinet, cool and dry. It is in a plastic jug. I used it for the first time yesterday and it has a layer of bubbles on the top. When poured, it GLUPS out. It tastes 100% fine and there is no mold present. I put it in the fridge now. DH wants to throw it out, but it is probably a quart! I want to spare it if possible. I was trying to search for info, but couldnt find any.


----------



## Persephone (Apr 8, 2004)

Keep it in the fridge. Maple syrup can ferment, and it sounds like that's what's beginning to happen to yours. Keeping it cold will slow the process, but I'd have a lot of pancakes if I were you.


----------



## boysrus (Dec 2, 2001)

yep, i finally found some info. It is either fermenting or it has mold on it. I am going to boil and then refrigerate.
http://www.lbmapletreat.com/faq/m_faq.htm
And eat lots of pancakes


----------

